# Fast Track Baby Back



## kickassbbq (Jun 28, 2006)

Lot of talk about the 5 hour Butts and Briskets.  I have now tried both and they were excellent.
Last night I smoked a rack of Baby Backs at 350 for about 2 hours.  BEST damn ribs I ever smoked.  First time my wife ate a half rack!!!Maybe Low and Slow was created by someone with WAY too much time on their hands.  I would NEVER smoke anything for 15 hours again.  I just don't see the need.  I have had about 80 people see that method on my sight and they all agree.  Emails coming from all around the world on having the best results doing *High and Fast*.  Go figure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
I'll get a page up on the Fast Track Baby Back soon.
Smoke On!!!!!!
ed


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 28, 2006)

Having grown up in the old country, perhaps the outdoor temps of -30 degrees are having an impact on the fire temp of 350 degrees so in reality you are doing low and slow? Part B of the hypothsys is that the frigid outdoor temps have frozen your wrist watch so that time is standing still in Stillwater but normal once a guy gets out of the frost zone or into the fishhouse. Ya sure, ya betcha.


----------



## kickassbbq (Jun 28, 2006)

*The Dat Man*

I BBQed in CO for the last 20 years.  Just moved to this God Forsaken place 18 months ago.  UUUU Betcha.  Good one!!!!!!
Smoke On!!!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 29, 2006)

caroline's rub said:
			
		

> Yeah...but isn't the world fast enough already?
> 
> Part of the allure of low and slow, at least for me, is being able to take some time away from the hectic day to day and just relax and share a few laughs and beers with some friends.
> 
> I look at it like this...if God had intended for BBQ to be fast, he would have put microwaves on trailers!  :grin:



I agree 100%! This is ME time!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="caroline's rub":11yj2f67]Yeah...but isn't the world fast enough already?
> 
> Part of the allure of low and slow, at least for me, is being able to take some time away from the hectic day to day and just relax and share a few laughs and beers with some friends.
> 
> I look at it like this...if God had intended for BBQ to be fast, he would have put microwaves on trailers!  :grin:



I agree 100%! This is ME time![/quote:11yj2f67]
 =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## WalterSC (Jul 4, 2006)

Well here in the South LOW and SLOW is a tradition , it takes time and patience to create good BBQ. Besides that long cook time often goes along with gathering with good friends for some fine times. Anything can be fast grilled/smoked but in the end it aint the same thing in my opinion. But we are not all the , different ways for differnet folks. You come to my house bring a camp chair some extra beer and get ready for great Q and good times . Besides us Southern fells are never in a hurry to do anything , that why the BEST Q comes from the South always have always will !!!!!  [-X


----------



## DaleP (Jul 5, 2006)

Why not cook at 1000 degrees and have em done in 5 minutes!  :razz: 
The way I see it, do it the way you like. If it taste good at 1 hr or 20 hours, you win.


----------



## kickassbbq (Jul 5, 2006)

*Fast Track*

I do agrre about Low and Slow.  But, it ain't for everybody.  If you have 15 hours to smoke, like I do (retired) it's great.  But MANY people do not have the time.
Her's one guy that found my web site.
Just wanted to give you some feedback and comments on the whole Pork Butt thing.  First off, I have been grilling for years, but never really had the equipment or time for real BBQ.

 I recently got into using lump charcoal and real wood.  I bought a Brinkmann horizontal cooker, which was just too hard to use as a smoker.  I ended up with a Weber Smokey Mountain.

After reading the Virtual Bullet and Prof. Wiviott site, I gleaned a lot of info on building a fire, controlling temp, etc.  Then I came across your quick cook for the pork butt.

Since I did not relish 8-12 hours, it really appealed to me.  So I did it yesterday, with a few differences:

 I used only a dry rub (no injection) overnight.
I used apple juice for some liquid in the pan.
I used a combo of apple juice, cider vinegar, & olive oil to spray the meat every hour.
Although I let it go at 350 for 5 hours, I did not have time to let it rest for another hour, so I chopped it up immediately.

The result was awesome.  About 10% (in the very center) was not quite as tender as the rest, but still very edible.  Bear in mind, this was my first pork butt.

Thanks so much.  I say let those guys drink beer for 12 hours.  Me?  I will be doing more productive things.  Like taking pics…

Hey, go figure!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That's what I got, too
Smoke That!
ed


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jul 5, 2006)

For over 25 years I almost exclusively used the trustee Weber Kettle in either a roasting or grilling configuation and only twice a year smoked a turkey in the ECB. I found controlling the temp in the bullet was nearly impossible but when what ever I cooked in it turned out good it beat what ever I could turn out on the Weber.

Once I bought the Kamado, the world changed. Now I can load it with lump, set the vents and not have to tend to it every waking minute. It will go upto 10 hours on one load of lump.

Guess I got Low&Slow fever :!:  I find the results are so much better than using a higher temp and getting done sooner. And if the urge hits to grill, the Kamado will do that too, but I admit that the "urge to grill" is usually due to time constraints and not really an urge at all. The Weber again loses out, this time to the Sunshine Gasser from down under (no longer sold in the states).

So the old Weber sleeps patiently waiting for a road trip as the Kamado is too heavy to lug around and the gasser has been repiped to used the propane supplied to the house and no longer will acept those little tanks.

For sentimental reasons, once a year I still roast a turkey in the Weber. Brine it for a couple of days and then onto the Weber (indirect mode) with the vents wide open. I lay slices of bacon across the breast and drum sticks, replacing as needed throughout the cook. 

I even keep a cook log of all the stuff I've cooked in the Kamado. Temp readings every 30 minutes, weather conditions, preparation notes, and a sentence or two about the results. All in an effort to improve the product. Never bothered to do that with the Weber (no thermometer) or the ECB (that temp gauge was worthless "cold - ideal - hot")

So count me in on the Low&Slow side of this discussion. Roasting has its time and place, but usually not around my house.
Dave


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 5, 2006)

Whatever floats everybodies boat. You like fast, cook fast, you like slow, cook slow. All you have to do is please yourself.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 5, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Whatever floats everybodies boat. You like fast, cook fast, you like slow, cook slow. All you have to do is please yourself.


Spoken like a man that has been married a long time. :razz:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 5, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't that the truth!


----------



## kickassbbq (Jul 5, 2006)

*Low and Slow???*

I do agree with you guys about the Low and Slow.  I would rather do it that way, also.
BUT.  I am doing another BBQ in Southern IL. like I did last year.  Here's my options.  
I smoked for 36 straight hours over a 3 day party.  I was VERY tired with all of the smoking and Whiskey drinking and not much sleep.  When we got to getting the girls to take pics on my Harely, I was ALMOST, I said ALMOST too tired.
Well, this year I am going to Fast Track those smoked Butts and then I'll have about 2 days left to do nothing but drink Whiskey and take Pics O' Chicks on the Harely (for my private collection).
Now, there's a reason to Fast Track BBQ.
Smoke On!!!!!!
ed


----------



## kickassbbq (Jul 5, 2006)

*Pics O' Chicks??*

Brian,
I really don't think they are going to allow MY pics of those girls on my Harley on this forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It is simply amazing to me how willing and ready those girls are to take SOMEWHAT revealing pics on the Harelyafter eating BBQ and drinking a little Whiskey.
I guess it's the BBQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  that makes em' do it.
Smoke On!!!!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Pics O' Chicks??*



			
				kickassbbq said:
			
		

> Brian,
> I really don't think they are going to allow MY pics of those girls on my Harley on this forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It is simply amazing to me how willing and ready those girls are to take SOMEWHAT revealing pics on the Harelyafter eating BBQ and drinking a little Whiskey.
> I guess it's the BBQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  that makes em' do it.
> Smoke On!!!!


If you post pics of chix on Harley these guys might even give you a break about the higher and faster cooks. :razz:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Pics O' Chicks??*



			
				kickassbbq said:
			
		

> Brian,
> I really don't think they are going to allow MY pics of those girls on my Harley on this forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It is simply amazing to me how willing and ready those girls are to take SOMEWHAT revealing pics on the Harelyafter eating BBQ and drinking a little Whiskey.
> I guess it's the BBQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  that makes em' do it.
> Smoke On!!!!


Right you are Kick ass :grin: 
I have a few myself...........it must be the Q


----------

